# Nimitz class Hangar layout



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got the 1/350 Trumpeter Nimitz and would like to do the interior of the hangar but can't find any good diagrams of even the basic bulkhead layout.

Does anyone have any good reference sources for the Nimitz hangars?

Thanks


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Three hangar bays ... Divisional doors centered between L-1 and L-2, and just aft of rear frame of the Island structure ... Other than that it's pretty much the same as the Forrestall or Kitty Hawk class carriers.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

mactrek said:


> Three hangar bays ... Divisional doors centered between L-1 and L-2, and just aft of rear frame of the Island structure ... Other than that it's pretty much the same as the Forrestall or Kitty Hawk class carriers.


Thanks for the reply.

I'm actually hoping for a diagram.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'm actually hoping for a diagram.


 So you know where to place the _BOMB_, Osama?!
Officer! Officer! This man's asking specific questions about one of our nuclear wessels!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> Officer! Officer! This man's asking specific questions about one of our nuclear wessels!!


I think they're across the bay. In Alameda.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Your best bet will be Navy Newsstand online.

http://www.news.navy.mil/view_gallery.asp?category_id=10

Some of the newer units in the Nimitz Class don't have the sound-dampening panels in the overhead or upper half of the portside bulkhead. These panels are made of perforated aluminum with fiberglas batting inside. Also the CONFLAG stations look a bit different than they do on earlier carrier classes.

Diagrams? Good luck. You won't find very many detailed diagrams of the ship's interior online. 

Just be sure to look for images of the hangar bays of the specific ship you're modelling. Be sure to have the liberty launches, Captain's Gig and Admiral's Barge stacked aft near the paraloft and jet shop in Bay 3. Make sure you make special note of the ECM vans in the overhead of Bay 1 along with the mezzanine platform.

If you plan to spot aircraft on your deck, be sure to have the E2 Hawkeyes and F-18's in bay 3 ( are you doing a modern airwing? ), F-18's, Prowlers, and S-3's in Bay 2 and a few of the same in Bay 1 along with yellow gear ( ground support equipment like tow tractors, huffers, etc ) grouped up forward near the starboard of the bay outside where the GSE shop is.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's an example...but the division doors are closed in this case. They have 3 segments per side and are about oh...4 or 5 feet thick if memory serves.

This would be a view of Bay 2 looking aft.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Navy's not shy with photos on their website.

http://www.navy.mil/view_photos_top.asp

You might try doing a search there. I put in "hangar" and got 649 photos!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

The Navy will only post photos of areas of the ship that they allow tours of by family or VIP guests.

OPSEC...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> So you know where to place the _BOMB_, Osama?!
> Officer! Officer! This man's asking specific questions about one of our nuclear wessels!!


Modelers Curiosity.
If I start asking where the reactor is, that is the time to start worring.

The world is a funny place, you can't find a rough diagram of a simple hangar deck, but..........

You CAN download complete diagrams of the interior of Air Force One, that show you everything down to the locations of copiers, etc.

I wonder how freak'n classified a hangar is when you can find hundreds of pictures of them in various media. I was just hoping to save some research time.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

If you want to make your hangar bays look correct, you need photos and NOT diagrams.

You also need to talk to guys like me and MACTREK who have sailed in Nimitz-class ships.

Feel free to PM me, if you want.

( Edit: Of course, I can't or won't get overly specific about every single aspect of deck layout, just general details to be aware of. No classified material...not that I remember much if anything...will be passed on. )


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's fun having a secret clearance, ins't it? Too bad I can't use it to impress the girls at work, since most of them have secret clearance too.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> It's fun having a secret clearance, ins't it? Too bad I can't use it to impress the girls at work, since most of them have secret clearance too.


 Well then...you need a Top Secret in that case! 

As for me, I haven't had mine ( _not_ Top Secret ) since I left the Service in 1994.

I think we can help the guy model decent hangar bays without any " National Security " issues, though. 

When I was in, you could take pictures in the bays under a couple or three conditions:

1. No flash photography underway or at night.
2. No photography while any panels are open on aircraft for obvious reasons.

The best time to photograph the hangar bays was when we were either tied up to a pier or at anchor during Port Calls.

Each command has its own variations on policy, however. Some commands may not allow photography at all, while others are more lenient. It's really up to the Chain of Command and the various Department Heads in their areas. About the only images you'll see are the flight deck, the hangars, the Mess areas, berthing...

Occasionally you'll see images from the Bridge or the Wardrooms. You'll not see anything concerning reactor or propulsion areas or "Blue Tile" areas unless in the most general terms.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GLU Sniffah said:


> 2. No photography while any panels are open on aircraft for obvious reasons.


 Hell, my company BUILDS what's in those panels. Ya want pictures, I'll send you one our sales flyers.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> Hell, my company BUILDS what's in those panels. Ya want pictures, I'll send you one our sales flyers.


 No pictures needed, John. I'm pretty well aware of what's behind 'Door Number Three', so to speak.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

GLU Sniffah said:


> If you want to make your hangar bays look correct, you need photos and NOT diagrams.
> 
> You also need to talk to guys like me and MACTREK who have sailed in Nimitz-class ships.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will.


----------

